

Last Day to Join Global Hackathon - devrim
https://github.com/koding/global.hackathon

======
arnavgosain
Looking for teammates. Rookie Java, PHP and HTML/CSS developers needed. Feel
free to contact via email: gosain.arnav[at]gmail.com

------
VishalTheBeast
Do somebody wants a algorithmic C++,python and ruby guy.

------
smseleem
Looking for teammates. Angular JS expert needed.

~~~
rohitraja56
Hi I work on JS and Java, I would like to join

~~~
smseleem
Send me your details to me [at] sumonselim [dot] com

------
luisarriojas
Waiting to start koding

------
vaisakhbs722
hi, i'm from India.... Still haven't got a team.... looking out for a team....

~~~
tygas
What languages are you interested in?

------
aabbcc1241
i do not have teammate yet, i'd like to work with cyber teammate :)

------
ssayli
I'm here

